# Wainwright vs Ava food



## Sophie05 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just wondering which brand people found better from [email protected] weening my puppy from pedigree to a higher meat content brand as been told pedigree isn’t cracking and full of sugar. 
Been offered Ava or wainwright products (wet & dry) just seeing people thoughts he’s a husky cross.
Thanks


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Either is fine  See what suits him best
Choice of all of them, I'd personally pick Wainwrights wet trays, buts thats just me.


----------

